
New to Unity and need help - t_palmer
Hi, I am working on a 2d game with some friends and we have run into a problem with our character controller or colliders. The main problem is that our character&#x27;s jump is just very inconsistent and jumps most of the time, but sometimes fails at the worst possible times. I am not sure if it is a Fixed Update() vs. Update() problem or if it is something with the tile colliders. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!
======
mtmail
Wouldn't the [https://forum.unity.com/](https://forum.unity.com/) be a more
targetted place for specific questions about this software platform?

